# Satria Fighting Arts Stuttgart (Germany)



## Satria Stuttgart (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey Guys,

this is a recent video of my Satria class in Stuttgart, Germany






Satria Fighting Arts is a form of Pencak Silat and comes from Indonesia, 

I hope you enjoy my work!

Best,

Ben


----------

